# Nya's Rescue



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

So I had just moved into my new house in August. I was renting a room in a house with my boyfriend and 6 other people. There was a "no pets allowed" clause on all of our leases. But my boyfriend and his mom were the owners of the house and the landlords, so i figured he'd bend it just for me, if i so desired (which i SO badly did!) At first I wanted a chinchilla. I was saving up my money because i thought a cat, although a better companion, would be too much money to care for in the long run. One day, in late august, I was visiting the downtown residence of my university (the one my boyfriend had lived in last year), and I found this cat, (which had actually followed me a great distance in april one night, and right into the res building!) Well now, she was still hanging around there, and was VERY pregnant. I went home that night, determined to bring her in to a safe place for the kittens to be born. My boyfriend reluctantly agreed, seeing how important it was to me. I spent 4 nights and 3 days out with a carrier and food, looking for her. But couldn't find her anywhere. On the last day, I had given up. I figured she had found a place to birth her kittens. Walking home, head hanging low, I was terribly sad. Then I saw a cat. From far away, it looked like the one I was looking for! It was sitting on someone's back porch, in an open back yard. I called into the person in the kitchen, asking if it was their cat. They told me no, that she just hung around every afternoon, and that they fed her tuna when they could. On approaching her, I found out that it was not the cat I was looking for, but it was in REALLY bad shape. I told them I would be back the next day to pick her up. I managed to convince my boyfriend that this cat NEEDED my help, and caved. I brought her home, and brought her into the bathroom to flea bath her, since we knew she had a few fleas, and couldn't get to a vet right away. When I bathed her, I realised that she was INFESTED with fleas, and she was WAAAAY too thin. (at the vet later, i found out she was only around 4 lbs.) She was so weak she didn't even fight the bath. Over the next few days, bathed her a total of 4 times, and finally treated her with advantage, deflead the house, and moved her into my bedroom, where I decided her name was Nya. She ATE amazingly, she was starving. And she spent the first 2 weeks in the house, on my windowsill, sleeping in the sun. I think she was just happy to be safe and loved at last. I wonder though, when I walk by the residence, what happened to the mother cat... and often wish her well. If i ever find her again, I'll seriously consider bringing her in too


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Nya's rescue*

That's a lovely story.
Is that Nya in your avatar?

seashell


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

yup that's my girl  I change it between a couple of different pics, but it's always Nya!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 3, 2004)

She's very cute  what a great story.


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Nya says: thank you!


----------

